# Just registered in Flex. Never seen blocks in two weeks. Renton, WA.



## Antiputin (Sep 21, 2017)

I choose "Renton, WA" as delivery area. 2 weeks have passed. Checking almost all the time for blocks but never seen them. What's wrong?


----------



## Jqwm (Oct 4, 2017)

It's not open yet.

Well I might be wrong. I remember they closed it down for a bit awaiting to reopen new one. They are spamming on Craigslist for Renton location hires. I wonder why they are specifying Renton when .Com can see Georgetown, Everett, and North Seattle. I haven't seen any for Renton though so I'm assuming still closed and just loading up on drivers.


----------



## Antiputin (Sep 21, 2017)

Jqwm said:


> It's not open yet.


Okay. But why i don't see the blocks from other nearby areas?



Jqwm said:


> It's not open yet.
> 
> Well I might be wrong. I remember they closed it down for a bit awaiting to reopen new one. They are spamming on Craigslist for Renton location hires. I wonder why they are specifying Renton when .Com can see Georgetown, Everett, and North Seattle. I haven't seen any for Renton though so I'm assuming still closed and just loading up on drivers.


Thank you. I will wait...


----------



## Jqwm (Oct 4, 2017)

Antiputin said:


> Okay. But why i don't see the blocks from other nearby areas?


Yeah that's where I'm confused. You should be able to see others as I listed unless they making the new drivers specific to that location.

I'm curious, is it still letting you pick location? Did you know that Renton will be Amazon.com packages(no tips), SoDo/Kirkland/North Seattle(UWA2)/Restaurants are the Prime Now deliveries with tips? Some prefer to do Prime Now over .Com for the tips and type of work. Also Bellevue isn't open yet either so I'm surprised that's on the list. My location is set to Georgetown and I've been able to see Everett/Georgetown/North Seattle (ZSE1). I'm wondering if they are just going to make Renton/Bellevue there own thing. Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Antiputin (Sep 21, 2017)

LET'S GET STARTED | *Renton (DSE5)*

*Get ready to start making deliveries with Amazon Flex! Renton (DSE5), is launching on Tuesday, October 10. You will begin to receive offers at that time.*


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Anbody in the Seattle area do Prime Now from Kirkland? I do Prime Now from North Seattle but I want to switch because my new day job is on the east side. My main question is how is the avaiblity of afternoon blocks? Like 2pm to 10pm?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Antiputin said:


> Okay. But why i don't see the blocks from other nearby areas?i
> 
> Apparently Renton is its own area ... If you choose Renton you will only see Renton
> 
> ...


Bellevue, Everett, Georgetown, and North Seattle are all tied together.

I was Kent until they closed down and as of this morning I was able to take blocks at all the above stations ... I asked to be relocated to Renton and within 4 hours was granted my request ... I went back into flex and all the above stations disappeared and nothing but an empty screen saying " no offers available, check back" ... My screen had offers available 100% , 24/7 ... I think I may have screwed myself.[/QUOTE


----------



## Antiputin (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm still on the empty screen... No offers... No blocks...


----------

